# Ohio hedgehog parents



## WiddershinsMama (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm about 30 minutes from Columbus OH. Anyone live in the area? It would be great to have friends with hedges nearby.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Not quite in your neck of the woods probably, but I live in Cincy and grew up in Toledo. It's always nice to see another Ohio hedgie owner!


----------



## WiddershinsMama (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah, I'm a couple hours from Cinci.. Never really visit except for a baseball game and pop into the Yard House.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I just looked at your hedgie album..................wonderful pictures!!!


----------

